# Joseph Haydn: Stabat Mater, Hob. XXbis



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Frieder Bernius
Joseph Haydn: Stabat Mater, Hob. XXbis

Genre
Classical
Release date
March 2 2018

3/5


----------

